# P225 find



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I ran across this one here in NC fairly close by. I thought it was nice enough to make a 3 hour drive to pick it up. It is a 1990 KA P225 in the green box and with the manual. Factory test target is MIA. It has been shot but very little. The story goes that the original owner was ATF agent, since they were issued 225s, he bought one for personal use. I know , buy the gun not the story, in this case both were pretty cool.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

got2hav1 said:


> I ran across this one here in NC fairly close by. I thought it was nice enough to make a 3 hour drive to pick it up. It is a 1990 KA P225 in the green box and with the manual. Factory test target is MIA. It has been shot but very little. The story goes that the original owner was ATF agent, since they were issued 225s, he bought one for personal use. I know , buy the gun not the story, in this case both were pretty cool.


Wow, real nice shape and looks hardly ever used or carried. Well worth the ride.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. Very nice gun!


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats. Very nice gun!


Thanks, I thought it was a nice one.


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

Congrats, nice find


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

At the same time I was working on the P225 deal, I was in search of a P228. I was contacted about this one and decided to take the deal. Also a KA 1990 model and a complete package box,manual, and target. It has seen a lot of rounds. In fact when I disassembled it to clean and lubricate I discovered a broken locking block insert. To his credit the seller is going to cover the cost of a new locking block. I found one on ebay and it is on the way to me. I wanted one I could shoot and not feel bad about doing so. Other than the broken breech block she is in fair condition and will make a good shooter.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

The pair together. P228/P225


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice. I previously owned 2 M11A1s, which are essentially an updated 228.


----------



## Deet (7 d ago)

Mine was an like new police model. I say was as it was stolen from my home.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

I acquired both a 225 and a 228 22 and 20 years ago, respectively. You sir are going to enjoy that 225, if my experience is any indication. Congratulations. I got some Nill grips for the 225, as I like the feel of wood.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nills on my other 225 1989 model. They do dress up the gun.


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

Of all my Sigs, as well as all my pistols, the P225A1 fits and feels the
best in my hand. Mine shoots like a Sig. I carry a P365, but when I shoot
for fun, I shoot the 225.
Dano


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Don't even ask, as I don't know why myself? An obsession maybe?


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

Potato chips. One is never enough. 
Dano


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Bookemdano said:


> Potato chips. One is never enough.
> Dano


You know sumthin' my friend who manages one of the gun stores called me the very same thing: "Here comes potato chip". I've owned guns my entire life and have only gotten rid of a very small handful. After awhile I ended up with a collection that I have no desire to get rid of. My wife feels the same way. Now all I have to do is get a bigger safe. However I have no place to put it. So my gun buying days may be over unless I get rid of some to make room for others. I'm leery about private sales and refuse to sell to anyone that doesn't have a valid Arizona drivers license along with a valid Arizona concealed weapons permit. I would then want a copy of each. If the buyer refused I wouldn't sell to them PERIOD!!!! The last guns I sold I went through a dealer and lost some money. But I'd had them for so long and with price increases over the years I almost broke even.


----------

